
Tesla Says Car in Netherlands Not on Autopilot at Time of Crash - yonderboy
http://www.wsj.com/articles/tesla-says-car-in-netherlands-not-on-autopilot-at-time-of-crash-1473362413
======
gjolund
if (crashImminent) disableAutopilot()

